# Lone Star concrete viaduct bridge



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I am looking for a Lone Star concrete viaduct bridge. 

Alas they no longer have the molds so I will likely build a new one. 

Anyone have an idea where one might be available. 

Thanks 

Stan Ames


----------



## Crosshead (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, those are good bridges. Solid, will weather all kinds of storms, and impossible to burn. 

All around, an excellent choice for some. Good luck in your search. 

Rick.


----------



## johnnyboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Stan, 

Are you looking for the viaduct bridge for ready to use, or are you willing to construct your own? I have ran into the similar problem when it comes to viaducts, I am build a Swiss RhB line. I have found a good page over at one of the other forums and they have some good ideas and suggestion. Hope this might help. http://www.gscalemad.co.uk 

I am having problems with the link: look in bridge/track; last post was April 17 2007(pg4) and it is titled concrete viaduct/good brick pattern. 

Johnny


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I currently have the Lone star viaduct but alas last winter took its toll. 

The current plan is to make a new mold of the various parts and use a different casting material. In the process I will likely strengther a few partsthat have been problemantic over the years. 

If I go this route I will make the castings available to others as well. 

The casting would go much better if I had a less damaged bridge to start with. 

Perhaps someone has one they no longer want or has one in an old inventory. 

Stan 

http://www.tttrains.com/largescale


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Garden Metal Models unvailed it's new concrete viaduct at the ECLSTS. Unfortunately the releace date is like November of this year. Since it comes out later this year perhaps you could get the dimensions from them and set up a temporary bridge until it is available. Just a thought.


----------

